
Show HN: Namegine Monitoring – Protect your company name without trademark - kiechu
https://namegine.com/monitoring/
======
matt_the_bass
In the US there is a big difference between Trademark (TM) and Registered
Trademark (R). This tool is to support TM only. TM does not prevent others
from using the same mark it they are in distinct markets or distinct
geographic areas.

How does this tool differ than just a saved google search?

------
proszkinasenne2
The idea is so obvious and yet so innovative. Good luck!

